# Thema Erdung von Anlagenteilen



## sucram70 (2 März 2020)

Hallo,

wie bauen eine recht verschachtelte Maschine, also nicht den klassischen Transport von A-B, B-C usw.
Dabei werden kompakte Stanztische nach einem Vereinzelungsmagazin von 2 Rundschalttischen gefüttert.
Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, wie ich die Erdung der einzelnen Anlagenteile umsetzen soll. 
a) Durchschleifen - Das geht hier ehr semioptimal, da sich die jeweiligen Maschinengestelle an den beiden Rundschalttischen sternförmig befinden.
b) Alle einzeln vom Schaltschrank - Halte ich für unpraktisch und unnötig.
c) 3 Leitungen aus dem Schaltschrank zum Magazin bzw. den Rundschalttischen. Von dort jeweils sternförmig zu den einzelnen Stanztischen und weiteren Komponenten. - Das halte ich für die beste Lösung, weiß aber nicht, ob das richtig ist. Ich dachte an eine Art Potentialausgleichschiene, von der man jeweils abgeht.

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Danke und Gruß, Marcus


----------



## winnman (2 März 2020)

Vom Schaltschrank zu einer Potentialausgleichsschiene beim/unter,... Rundtisch, von dort dann zu den einzelnen "Geräten".

Grundkonstruktion nicht vergessen.


----------



## aPlauner (3 März 2020)

Hallo sucram70,
die Vorgehensweise entsprechend c) ist die richtige Wahl. So haben wir auch schon große Anlagen ausgeführt.


----------



## sucram70 (3 März 2020)

Vielen Dank, dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg.

Die einzelnen Leistungen an den Stationen sind ehr gering, max. 3KW. Reicht da jeweils 6²mm ?
Oder gibt es einen Mindestquerschnitt zur Erdung ?
Ich würde sonst vom Schaltschrank jeweils 10²mm weggehen zu den 3 Punkten und von dort jeweils 6² an die Stationen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 März 2020)

Hallo.

Nach DIN VDE 0100 richtet sich der Querschnitt des Hauptpotentialausgleichs nach dem Querschnitt des Außenleiters in der Zuleitung.
bis 10mm² -> 6mm²
16, 25, 35mm² -> 10mm²
50mm² -> 16mm²
70, 95 mm² -> 25 mm²


----------



## sucram70 (4 März 2020)

Danke, das deckt sich schon mit meinen Vorstellungen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (5 März 2020)

Moin 

Erdung gegen Ableitströme ist noch was anderes.
Da reicht 6mm2 nicht.

Ableitströme sind keine Fehlerströme. Sie sind betriebs- bedingt und in der Regel nicht vollständig vermeidbar. Dennoch sind Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung der Ableit- ströme auf unkritische Werte oder Maßnahmen zur Verhütung von Gefahren für Personen zu treffen. Letztere betreffen sowohl die elektrische Ausrüstung der Maschine (Herstellerverantwortung), wie auch den gebäudeseitigen elektrischen Anschluss (Betreiberverantwortung).
Die DIN EN 60204-1:2007-06 für die elektrische Aus- rüstung von Maschinen legt fest, dass bei Auftreten eines Ableitstromes an irgendeinem Netzanschluss von mehr als 10 mA AC oder DC folgende Maßnahmen für das Schutzleitersystem zu treffen sind (für ortsveränderliche Maschinen, z.B. transportable Elektrowerkzeuge nach DIN EN 61029-1 [7], können andere Grenzwerte für Ableit- ströme gelten):
 Verwendung eines Schutzleiters mit einem Mindest- querschnitt von 10 mm2 Cu oder 16 mm2 Al über seine gesamte Länge;
 Wo der Schutzleiter einen Querschnitt von weniger als 10 mm2 Cu oder 16 mm2 Al hat, muss ein zweiter Schutzleiter mit mindestens demselben Querschnitt bis


----------

